# Register Backfires



## Flanders

*Taqiyya the Liar is off and running the minute he hears a car backfire. He is at it again. Never mind the Second Amendment when he has executive orders:*

As President Obama visited the community rocked by last week's Oregon college shooting Friday, the president was reportedly considering executive action on gun background checks -- after he called for Americans to turn gun control into a political issue in the wake of the shooting.

Obama reportedly considering executive action on gun control
       Published October 09, 2015

Obama reportedly considering executive action on gun control​
*Irrespective of what the liar says about more gun controls: REGISTRATION IS THE FINAL STEP BEFORE CONFISCATION. 

Parenthetically, this is my favorite question: If you could eliminate one of these two organizations which one would you do away with?

1. The ACLU.

2. The NRA. 

Peaceful protest

The sewer rat was met by PEACEFUL demonstrators supporting their legal Right to protect themselves:*




http://www.wnd.com/files/2015/10/oregon-protesters.jpg

Young Conservatives posted a statement on its website that referred to the Roseburg protests as "truly a beautiful sight to see patriots standing up for their Second Amendment rights to protect life, liberty and property."​
The statement continued:​
"I can't think of a better way to send a message than what these fine patriots did by protesting against a lawless president who seeks to not only take away their right to protect themselves, but who also ignores the Constitution and tries to usurp power away from Congress and ultimately, the people.

      "Obama is all about the progressive agenda which he and other radical leftists believe is the solution to all that ails humankind despite history and common sense testifying otherwise.

      "This is why he's always ready to politicize a tragedy and instead of offering prayers and kind words meant to heal, he immediately pushes the agenda, which is exactly what he did with this shooting.

      "Americans are clearly growing tired of it."​
Obama greeted by hundreds of pro-gun protesters in Oregon
       Posted By Leo Hohmann On 10/09/2015 @ 7:34 pm

Obama greeted by hundreds of pro-gun protesters in Oregon​
*Finally, gun-grabbers are all the same:*



 http://www.americanthinker.com/images/bucket/2015-10/195358_5_.jpg



http://thefederalistpapers.integrat...uploads/2015/09/imageedit_1018_2773320432.jpg

*I’ve always said impeach Taqiyya the Liar after he leaves office. A guilty verdict removes his lifetime armed government bodyguards.*


----------



## shadow355

Yeah.

Me........ previously getting bills and invoices in the mail - like for magazines and periodicals as an example, that I did not order.

I think someone filled out my information and address, then mailed it to a magazine company - hence me getting bills for items ( magazines ) , that I did not order.


    Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Flanders said:


> *.*


 






                                  ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  You supply me with this truck & a gas card, and I will look over you. I get issued a new vehicle every 6 years, and I AM THE ONLY ONE that gets to drive it.


   Ford F-150 Police Package  - With the full  LED Police lighting package. It does need a
    drivers side spotlight.





   Equipped with  -  Vertex Low Band mobile radio =  Vertex Standard | VX-5500
                                                                   --------------------------------------------
                              Vertex Dual band ( VHF/UHF ) mobile radio =  Vertex Standard | VX-6000
                                                                   --------------------------------------------
                              Vertex P25 digital mobile radio = Vertex Standard | VX-7200
                                                                    -------------------------------------------
                              Vertex Portable radio = Vertex Standard | VX-920
                                                                    -------------------------------------------
                              Vertex Mobile repeater ( Mobile radio receives the portable radio
                                                         transmission and rebroadcast it a much highter power)                                                                                                  = Vertex Standard | VXR-1000





           I also will need this :

                                         Sig - Sauer P229 .40 caliber ; with matching *basketweave* holster and leather belt. Three
                                          extra magazines.









                                 A Streamlight Stinger - HPL : Vehicle mounted flashlight.







                                    Four pairs of hinged handcuffs - stainless steel









                   Along with green, or gray uniforms and black leather boots. Pay is consumerate with experience and
                   training.

                   I work 12 hour shifts : Days :  - Monday thru Thursday. Weekends and holidays off.

                     Let me know if you are interested.  


                    Shadow 355


----------



## Flanders

*Last night wannabe Webb stated the obvious:*

There are people at high levels in this government who have bodyguards 24 hours a day, seven days a week. The average American does not have that, and deserves the right to be able to protect their family.​
*The first part of Webb's remarks  were also obvious, but they will not get him additional votes:*

Look, there are two fundamental issues that are involved in this discussion. We need to pay respect to both of them. The first is the issue of who should be kept from having guns and using firearms. And we have done not a good job on that.

   A lot of them are criminals. And a lot of the people are getting killed are members of gangs inside our urban areas. And a lot of them are mentally incapacitated. And the shooting in Virginia Tech in '07, this individual had received medical care for mental illness from three different professionals who were not allowed to share the information.

*So we do need background checks.* We need to keep the people who should not have guns away from them. But we have to respect the tradition in this country of people who want to defend themselves and their family from violence.

Democratic Presidential Candidates Battle Over Gun Control, Only One Makes Valid Argument
     Katie Pavlich | Oct 14, 2015

Finally a Democratic Presidential Candidate Makes Sense on Gun Control​
* REGISTRATION IS THE FINAL STEP BEFORE CONFISCATION.*

*You will never hear a gun-grabber say that criminals are a matter of crime and punishment which puts them in law enforcement’s domain, while the reason for the Second Amendment belongs to everyone.  

With Democrats, it always comes down to punishing the many for the deeds of the few.*


----------



## Flanders

*I would never vote for a Democrat, but Jim Webb is entitled to respect:*

Here’s Why Jim Webb Killed A Man And Bragged About It At The Democratic Debate
   Steve Guest
   4:52 PM 10/14/2015

Here’s Why Jim Webb Killed A Man And Bragged About It At The Democratic Debate​
*The punk ran out of luck when he met Webb:*



http://newsmachete.com/photos/gun2.jpg


----------



## TNHarley

Flanders said:


> *I would never vote for a Democrat, but Jim Webb is entitled to respect:*
> 
> Here’s Why Jim Webb Killed A Man And Bragged About It At The Democratic Debate
> Steve Guest
> 4:52 PM 10/14/2015
> 
> Here’s Why Jim Webb Killed A Man And Bragged About It At The Democratic Debate​
> *The punk ran out of luck when he met Webb:*
> 
> 
> 
> http://newsmachete.com/photos/gun2.jpg


 Jim isn't really a democrat. That is just what he ran as. I don't really know why but.. He is about as independent as they come.


----------



## TNHarley

I would obviously pick the ACLU. I do see why people complain the NRA battles cities states etc over their laws. The reason they do it doesnt matter to me. The fact is they have stopped unconstitutionality.


----------



## Flanders

TNHarley said:


> Jim isn't really a democrat. That is just what he ran as. I don't really know why but.. He is about as independent as they come.


*To TNHarley: Webb wears the Democrat label as does Bernie Sanders. That is too scary for me.*


Flanders said:


> If you could eliminate one of these two organizations which one would you do away with?
> 
> 1. The ACLU.
> 
> 2. The NRA.





TNHarley said:


> I would obviously pick the ACLU. I do see why people complain the NRA battles cities states etc over their laws. The reason they do it doesnt matter to me. The fact is they have stopped unconstitutionality.


*To TNHarley: Before you hang tough with that decision, consider this: The NRA never got a child murderer out of jail, nor does the NRA tell people how to live.  Americans remain a reasonably free people because of the NRA’s defense of the Second Amendment.  The same cannot be said of the ACLU.  The ACLU and Democrats are a bigger threat to individual liberty than the NRA ever was or ever will be.

Incidentally, Norman Thomas founded the National Civil Liberties Bureau during WW I which morphed into the ACLU in 1920. Roger Baldwin, one of the ACLU’s founders, and its first director, laid out the ACLU’s  judicial philosophy for all time irrespective of the ACLU barring Communists from leadership and staff positions in 1940.*

I am for socialism, disarmament, and, ultimately, for abolishing the state itself... I seek the social ownership of property, the abolition of the propertied class, and the sole control of those who produce wealth. Communism is the goal.​
*This article is an eye-opener for anybody who believes the ACLU defends the Constitution:*

March 24, 2011
   ACLU v. Religious Liberty
   By J. Matt Barber

Articles: ACLU v. Religious Liberty​


----------



## TNHarley

He wears it like trump wears the republican brand but that doesn't mean shit.


----------



## Flanders

TNHarley said:


> He wears it like trump wears the republican brand but that doesn't mean shit.


*To TNHarley: Conservatives are not locked into Trump any more than they are committed to the Republican party. As you know from another thread you read, Trump lost this conservative over his stand on eminent domain. *


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> To TNHarley: Webb wears the Democrat label as does Bernie Sanders. That is too scary for me.


*Speaking of Jim Webb and political parties, Joseph Farah is close but no cigar: *

The party was hijacked by an ideology that would have shocked John F. Kennedy. It would have turned off Harry Truman. It went off the rails for good with the election of Lyndon Baines Johnson, never to return to its patriotic, common-sense roots.

   But there’s a Democratic presidential candidate this year I could see myself voting for. His name is Jim Webb, the former senator from Virginia.

   If Jeb Bush somehow miraculously stole the 2016 race to become the presidential nominee of the Republican Party and Jim Webb somehow miraculously defeated Hillary Clinton and Bernie Sanders for the Democratic Party nomination, I would undoubtedly vote for Webb.

   I would also vote for Webb, in that case, if the Republicans nominated Marco Rubio or Chris Christie or Lindsay Graham or John Kasich or George Pataki. If Webb had been the nominee of the Democratic Party in 2012, I would have voted for him over Mitt Romney. If he had been the nominee in 2008, I would have voted for him over John McCain.

A Democrat I'd vote for
       Posted By Joseph Farah On 10/15/2015 @ 7:44 pm

A Democrat I’d vote for​
*Farah is dead wrong about voting for Jim Webb. Never, never, never, for any reason ever vote for a Democrat. If it comes down to one of the Republicans Farah rejects —— as do I —— do not vote for a president on election day —— pull the lever for congressional candidates or stay home. *


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> REGISTRATION IS THE FINAL STEP BEFORE CONFISCATION.


*I should add:

BACKGROUND CHECKS IS DOUBLESPEAK FOR REGISTRATION. 

If you think that registration is not the first prong of the attack on the Second Amendment check the latest  assault:*

CA Lt. Governor Will Introduce Ballot Initiative for Background Checks to Purchase Ammunition​
*NOTE: Identifying the location of every gun is essential before confiscation begins. The government already knows the names and addresses of a substantial number of law-abiding gun owners:*

— Firearms database: The California Department of Justice would have to notify the federal instant criminal background check system when someone is added to the database of those prohibited from purchasing or possessing a firearm. California currently reports to the federal system voluntarily.

   They already do this, California already reports to the federal database. What’s the point of requiring it if it already happens in practice?

by Liz Sheld
   October 15, 2015 - 11:05 am

CA Lt. Governor Will Introduce Ballot Initiative for Background Checks to Purchase Ammunition​
*It is those guns the government does not about that they are after. 

Incidentally, how many movies and TV shows have you seen where a fictional character says his gun is registered, or a cop nails him for having an unregistered gun. As far as I know, the Second Amendment does not say:* 

. . . the right of the people to keep and bear *REGISTERED* Arms shall not be infringed.​
*Finally, Lieutenant Governor Gavin Newsom is using tax dollars to fund the Democrat party’s political agenda. See how far you get defending the Second Amendment with tax dollars. *


----------



## Flanders

*Hillary Clinton makes no secret of confiscation:*

“This validates what the NRA has said all along,” executive director of the NRA’s lobbying arm Chris Cox said in a release. “The real goal of gun control supporters is gun confiscation. Hillary Clinton, echoing President Obama’s recent remarks on the same issue, made that very clear.”

NRA Says Clinton Comments Validate its Long-Held Skepticism
       BY: Stephen Gutowski  —  October 16, 2015 6:06 pm 

NRA Says Clinton Comments Validate its Long-Held Skepticism​
*Clinton’s fanatical commitment to registration followed by confiscation is supported by arming bureaucrats with military weapons and armored vehicles is buttressed by United Nations “Peacekeepers” standing by. In addition to every other attack on this country’s Constitution, the Administration is leading the charge to ratify the ATT:* 




Ceding Senate constitutional authority to the U.N. would be unwise

   In a little-noticed action, the U.N. General Assembly on April 2, 2013, adopted by “majority vote” an Arms Trade Treaty (ATT) with the objective of regulating the international trade in conventional arms, from small arms to major military equipment. The treaty’s lofty objectives were to foster peace and security by limiting uncontrolled destabilizing arms transfer to areas of conflict. In particular, it was also meant to prevent countries that abuse human rights from acquiring arms.

Small-arms treaty, big Second Amendment threat
       Retired Adm. James A. Lyons — July 18, 2014

Small-arms treaty, big Second Amendment threat​
*Considering everything the gun-grabbers have on their side —— including millions of illegal aliens whose only  love for this country is free stuff —— relying on loyal Americans to defend this country is rapidly fading:*

​


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> Taqiyya the Liar is off and running the minute he hears a car backfire. He is at it again. Never mind the Second Amendment when he has executive orders:


*Perhaps the liar can do something about these stats with a few EOs:*





http://media.breitbart.com/media/2015/11/od-1024x639.png

DEA: Drug Overdose Deaths Surpass Those From Firearms, Car Crashes
by Dr. Susan Berry
7 Nov 2015

DEA: Drug Overdose Deaths Surpass Those From Firearms, Car Crashes - Breitbart​


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> I would never vote for a Democrat, but Jim Webb is entitled to respect:


*This has got to put a chill on media dreams of a Hillary shoo-in: *

Webb Attacks Clinton With Eye on Independent Run
   by Ben Brody
   December 26, 2015 — 3:26 PM EST
   Updated on December 27, 2015 — 9:11 AM EST

Webb Attacks Clinton With Eye on Independent Run​


----------



## Flanders

*You gotta love Carrico: *

Virginia state senator Bill Carrico (R-Dist. 40) is responding to Governor Terry McAuliffe’s (D) relentless gun control push by introducing a budget amendment to remove funding for McAuliffe’s protection detail.

   Carrico said, “If he’s so afraid of guns, then I’m not going to surround him with armed state policemen.”

Virginia Senator Pushes Amendment to Defund Governor Terry McAuliffe’s Protective Detail
       by AWR Hawkins
       27 Dec 2015

Virginia Senator Pushes Amendment to Defund Governor Terry McAuliffe's Protective Detail - Breitbart​


----------



## Flanders

*It must be an inherited trait with Democrat gun-grabbers. Chelsea Clinton not only quotes from the Gun-Grabber's bible, she knows nothing about the reason for the Second Amendment. Obviously, she never heard about repealing the Second Amendment since confiscating guns from law-abiding Americans is the only solution she can come up with to deal with criminals:*

“Sometimes the court upheld local and state gun control measures as being compliant with the second amendment and sometimes the court struck them down. So if you listen to Moms Demand Action and the Brady Campaign and major efforts pushing for smart, sensible and enforceable gun control across our country–which in disclosure have endorsed my mom–they say they believe the next time the court rules on gun control it will make a definitive ruling.​
*Make no mistake about it. REGISTER & CONFISCATE is the definitive ruling Democrats seek because they well-know they cannot  repeal the Second Amendment:*

The unmistakable signal Chelsea sent was that her mother will capitalize on the death of Scalia (interesting, isn’t it, that Chelsea presumes Obama’s effort to appoint a successor will come to naught) and appoint a justice who will finally gut the Second Amendment in a “definitive ruling.”​
April 24, 2016
       Oops! Chelsea shot off her mouth on guns, and now Hillary has to pander – and fails
       By Thomas Lifson

Blog: Oops! Chelsea shot off her mouth on guns, and now Hillary has to pander – and fails​
*Incidentally, not one journalist ever asked Hillary Clinton, or any Democrat for that matter, why the Democrat party never devoted a penny, or a minute, to make use of Article V. They are never asked because media pundits fear the question more than Democrats fear being asked.
*
*Article V*​
The Congress, whenever two thirds of both Houses shall deem it necessary, shall propose Amendments to this Constitution, or, on the Application of the Legislatures of two thirds of the several States, shall call a Convention for proposing Amendments, which, in either Case, shall be valid to all Intents and Purposes, as Part of this Constitution, when ratified by the Legislatures of three fourths of the several States, or by Conventions in three fourths thereof, as the one or the other Mode of Ratification may be proposed by the Congress; Provided that no Amendment which may be made prior to the Year One thousand eight hundred and eight shall in any Manner affect the first and fourth Clauses in the Ninth Section of the first Article; and that no State, without its Consent, shall be deprived of its equal Suffrage in the Senate.​


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> REGISTRATION IS THE FINAL STEP BEFORE CONFISCATION.





Flanders said:


> Hillary Clinton makes no secret of confiscation:


*Listen to Anne Gearan in this video and you will hear her promote more background checks —— and Hillary Clinton’s position:*

http://www.foxnews.com/on-air/special-report-bret-baier/videos#p/86927/v/4904427631001

*Background checks has always been a backdoor approach to registration; so it comes as no surprise that talking heads want more BCs. (The biggest mouth on Cable TV, Bill O’Reilly, is a big supporter of expanded background checks.)

As I said many times, the government fears the location of the guns they do not know about. Confiscating guns is a little difficult when the government does not know where they are. In truth, media mouths have just as much to fear from law-abiding unknown gun-owners than does the government. Government stooges in the media must know that if Democrat gun-grabbers bring this country to violent revolution, media mouths will be the first ones to get shot.

Never forget that if you own a gun and your name is on a list of any kind, the government has that list. As much as I respect the NRA, there is no doubt in my mind that the government has the names of everybody on the NRA’s membership roll.*


----------



## Flanders

*Ordinarily, I would not give Katie Couric a short sentence in a message. Indeed, I thought the Perky One was put out to pasture early last year after she failed to get back into the big time:*

“No one smells blood like Katie,” added our source. “She is like a shark.

EXCLUSIVE: Former NBC anchor Katie Couric willing to take over if Brian Williams exits, says source
   NEW YORK DAILY NEWS
   Published: Friday, February 6, 2015, 6:41 PM

Couric willing to take over if Williams exits: source​
The Perky Shark

*I was misinformed about her last hurrah. The Perky Shark saw an opportunity to revive her career by doing a bit of creative editing in order to increase her audience: *

Couric can be heard in the interview asking activists from the group, “If there are no background checks for gun purchasers, how do you prevent felons or terrorists from purchasing a gun?”

   The documentary then shows the activists sitting silently for nine awkward seconds, unable to provide an answer. It then cuts to the next scene. The moment can be watched here:​
​
However, raw audio of the interview between Katie Couric and the activists provided to the Washington Free Beacon shows the scene was deceptively edited. Instead of silence, Couric’s question is met immediately with answers from the activists. A back and forth between a number of the league’s members and Couric over the issue of background checks proceeds for more than four minutes after the original question is asked.​
Raw Audio of Katie Couric Interview with VCDL Members

Audio Shows Katie Couric Documentary Deceptively Edited Interview with Pro-Gun Activists
       BY: Stephen Gutowski  
       May 25, 2016 12:10 pm

Audio Shows Katie Couric Documentary Deceptively Edited Interview with Pro-Gun Activists​
*If the Perky Shark wants to look important again she should ask “How can Americans defend themselves against the government after their guns are confiscated?”*


Flanders said:


> Background checks has always been a backdoor approach to registration; so it comes as no surprise that talking heads want more BCs.


----------



## Ringel05

OMG!!!!!!  Oh wait, election cycle fear mongering......  Carry on.


----------



## Flanders

*The Perky One pulled out an old chestnut: *

“I take responsibility for a decision that misrepresented an exchange I had with members of the Virginia Citizens Defense League,” Couric said in a statement.
Katie Couric Finally Apologizes For Deceptive Editing Of Anti-Gun Documentary
       Guy Bentley
       8:23 AM 05/31/2016

Katie Couric Finally Apologizes For Deceptive Editing Of Anti-Gun Documentary [VIDEO]​*High ranking politicians invented the “I take responsibility” chestnut. Unfortunately, they only take responsibility after the heat is turned up. Then they say it in order to pardon the people who actually committed the crime. Pardoning criminals without actually singing the certificate is a thing of beauty.*





https://tse4.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.Md377822f32e581942c9841b2dc9f7ff9o0&pid=Api&w=249&h=181 

*Nobody is punished after they receive a “I Take Full Responsibility Pardon.”  Bill Clinton and the Waco Massacre is the best example of a verbal pardon. It is akin to a pope forgiving a sinner. It does not mean a lot in the real world, but the sinner feels good thinking he ain’t going to hell. 

No crime was involved in Katie’s caper, but I assume she pardoned the wrongdoers —— including herself.  

*​


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> I thought the Perky One was put out to pasture


*I did not know Bryant Gumbel was still alive until this morning. It looks like the walking dead all end up doing deceptive editing:*

First Couric, Now Gumbel Accused of Deceptive Edits in Anti-Gun Segment
   By Geoffrey Dickens | May 31, 2016 | 2:02 PM EDT

First Couric, Now Gumbel Accused of Deceptive Edits in Anti-Gun Segment​


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> No crime was involved in Katie’s caper, but I assume she pardoned the wrongdoers —— including herself.


*The Perky One is hanging in there: *

Katie Couric may have claimed responsibility for a doctored interview with a pro-Second Amendment group, but the gun rights activists targeted in her documentary are angry her mea culpa included only a partial transcript of their discussion on background checks.

   "Katie has again selectively edited the response to that questions!" Virginia Citizens Defense League president Philip Van Cleave said.

   "[T]his is not an apology, but Katie simply twisting the knife. She just can't help herself, I guess," he added.

Gun group won't accept Katie Couric 'apology'
       By T. Becket Adams (@becketadams) • 6/2/16 12:33 AM

Gun group won't accept Katie Couric 'apology'​


----------



## Flanders

*UPDATE*​
*The Perky One may have to rat out her director if she, Katie Couric, does not want to join her in the slammer:*

The plot thickens. A couple of weeks ago, it was reported that Stephanie Soechtig, the director of a Katie Couric–fronted gun-control infomercial titled Under the Gun, had selectively edited her interviewees’ testimony in order to make them look dumb. Now, it seems that Soechtig and her team may have bigger problems than having been caught in a lie: One or more among them may be heading toward a felony charge.​ 
Forget Manipulative Editing — Katie Couric’s Team Likely Violated Federal Law
       by Charles C. W. Cooke June 9, 2016 12:09 PM

Forget Manipulative Editing — Katie Couric’s Team Likely Violated Federal Law, by Charles C. W. Cooke, National Review​


----------



## Flanders

*How dare they sue the Perky One?*

Virginians Citizens Defense League (VCDL) has filed a $12 million defamation lawsuit against Katie Couric and director Stephanie Soechtig for their role in the “misleading” edits that made VCDL members appear stumped by Couric’s gun control questions in her documentary Under the Gun.​
Katie Couric Faces $12 Million Defamation Lawsuit For ‘Misleading’ Edits In Gun Control Film
           by  AWR Hawkins
           13 Sep 2016

Katie Couric Faces $12 Million Lawsuit Over 'Misleading' Gun Doc​


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> How dare they sue the Perky One?


*UPDATE*​


http://s2.freebeacon.com/up/2016/05/Katie-Couric.jpg

Couric Files Motion to Dismiss Gun Rights Group’s Defamation Case
BY: Stephen Gutowski  
December 2, 2016 3:20 pm

Couric Files Motion to Dismiss Gun Rights Group’s Defamation Case​


----------



## Flanders

*UPDATE*​


Flanders said:


> How dare they sue the Perky One?


*Judge Gibney obviously thinks the dare is a travesty of justice:*

The gun group's announcement comes days after Judge John Gibney Jr. dismissed their case against Couric by arguing, in part, that the deceptive editing of their interview with the gun group was not actually misleading since the judge did not like the answers that were removed.​ 
*However, the darer made a double-dare. One dare challenging Gibney, and a second one daring the daree to justifying her editing practices:*

The Virginia Citizens Defense League (VCDL) announced on Tuesday it will appeal a district court's decision to dismiss their $12 million defamation suit against Katie Couric.​
Gun Group to Appeal Dismissal of $12 Million Defamation Lawsuit Against Katie Couric
           BY: Stephen Gutowski 
           June 6, 2017 5:22 pm

Gun Group to Appeal Dismissal of $12 Million Defamation Lawsuit Against Katie Couric - Washington Free Beacon​


----------

